# Deal at Cheaper Than Dirt (FAK)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Saw this while wandering around the site. Seems like a decent deal for a gift for someone starting out (I just gave a friend something like this that I made) or possibly something to throw in the car.

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/voodoo-tactical-complete-emt-tactical-trauma-kit-tac-049.do?ecList=10&ecCategory=

CONTENTS (may vary):
(1) EMT Pouch
(1) Bloodstopper crystals (Quik Clot or another brand)
(1) Pressure Bandage
(1) 2" Elastic Bandage
(2) 4" x 4" Sterile Sponges
(4) Alcohol Wipes
(4) 5" x 9" Abdominal Pads
(10) Pain Relievers
(2) Plastic-Pore Tape Rolls
(2) Benzalkonium Chloride Wipes
(1) Triangular Bandage
(4) Bum/First Aid Cream
(1) Eye Pad
(2) Clean Wipes
(1) Pair Latex Gloves
(1) Scissors
(1) First Aid Instructions

Oh, and just for shiz and giggles they told me they can't ship this to CA. I can only imagine it's because of the scissors.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, those would be "Tactical" scissors capable of cutting multiple times. You will need to order California compliant scissors if in California. Silly Squatch.........


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The word tactical is used twice so it creates a trigger for danger. Reckon that is a no no in the nanny state of Kommiefornia.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Saw this while wandering around the site. Seems like a decent deal for a gift for someone starting out (I just gave a friend something like this that I made) or possibly something to throw in the car.
> 
> https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/voodoo-tactical-complete-emt-tactical-trauma-kit-tac-049.do?ecList=10&ecCategory=
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this is the CA culprit .....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd rather pay double for it than buy it from the lowlifes at Cheaper than Dirt...Big time price gougers and they quote you high shipping charges and send it snail mail and keep the difference.

No thanks


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, Sas. I picked one up for the car.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Oh, and just for shiz and giggles they told me they can't ship this to CA. I can only imagine it's because of the scissors.


HaHaHa!

I've been seeing that everywhere lately...

"Not for sale in California"

"Cannot ship to California"

"If you live in California"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

SGT E said:


> I'd rather pay double for it than buy it from the lowlifes at Cheaper than Dirt...Big time price gougers and they quote you high shipping charges and send it snail mail and keep the difference.
> 
> No thanks


Interesting... I've never done business with them. Will think twice after hearing this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't just believe me...LOL!

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0.20.1097...0j0i131k1j0i22i30k1.0.czS-7sZYrY4


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Nah. It's due to the high-capacity assault zipper that the case uses.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

That p[rice gouging company will never see a penny from me!


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

SGT E said:


> I'd rather pay double for it than buy it from the lowlifes at Cheaper than Dirt...Big time price gougers and they quote you high shipping charges and send it snail mail and keep the difference.
> 
> No thanks


You beat me to it. Those traitors to the 2A should already be out of business, but people keep spending their money there in ignorance or apathy. Screw CTD, they will never see a penny of my money.

And they didn't just gouge prices, they also played the same AR-15's are evil black rifles game that Dick's did.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Do we have an active list (here on PF) of anti 2A / firearm places we probably shouldn’t do business with?

I’ve never done business with CTD and won’t now. 

Dumping Intuit / TurboTax after their anti gun move the other day. 

Don’t plan on ever stepping foot in Dick’s Sporting Goods again. 

Etc., etc..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just another who will never spend another penny at this money grubbing, price gouging company.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

They don’t ship to God’s own country either. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

anyone have a discount code for CTD??????


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

CTD is dead to me! Has been for years.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Never in my life would I purchase a pre-fab 'kit'. It's full of cheap crap, half of which is not needed but is included because it pumps up the item count for the kit. Toss in 100 bandages with a 12¢ wholesale cost and you can now advertise the kit as "WOW! *157*-peice!"

Myself, I buy the pouches and build my own using quality items purchased in bulk. So I can build several _personalized_ kits (one for home, one for each vehicle, BOB, GHB, etc) just as cheap as anyone.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm the same way, I've built all my own. I figured this might be good for someone just starting out or to keep at work. This was reduced to $20. which is about what the pouches go for by themself.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Not that I was a big customer of theirs, but when they shut down gun sales because of Sandy Hook, then price gouged on standard capacity magazines, that was it for me shopping with them. Always, Ever.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Urinal Cake said:


> anyone have a discount code for CTD??????


Yeah, try this one: FUCTD2A :devil:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I picked my IFAK(same Chinese made pouch) up off amazon for $30 w/ 180 pcs of supplies.
And there's room left in it to top it off with your personal touches.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm gonna have something for ya'll late next week, stay tuned....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'm guessing this is the CA culprit .....


Any idea why? Seems like a pretty innocuous item.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

patrioteer said:


> You beat me to it. Those traitors to the 2A should already be out of business, but people keep spending their money there in ignorance or apathy. Screw CTD, they will never see a penny of my money.
> 
> And they didn't just gouge prices, they also played the same AR-15's are evil black rifles game that Dick's did.


I have been doing business with them for years. But I did not know the played the "Black Rifle" card. They sure sell enough things for them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I built my own IFAK's like a few of you others stated. I used the Army pouches and inserts and basically just build it to standard with the addition of a few Band-Aids and antibiotic cream. 

Warning on the pouch that squatch posted. It's basically airsoft quality, meaning thinner material and zippers not as aggressive. I know because I have some that I bought from eBay/China.

I view ctd as an opportunity purchase. I won't buy from them normally unless it benefits me and it's not that often. My last purchase was for the 60mm to 40mm adapters for the gas mask filters. Everybody else was charging $2-3.00 each and I got them for about$0.60 each at ctd. I'm not rich so I use them, just like they would use me.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Saw this while wandering around the site. Seems like a decent deal for a gift for someone starting out (I just gave a friend something like this that I made) or possibly something to throw in the car.
> 
> https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...l-trauma-kit-tac-049.do?ecList=10&ecCategory=
> 
> ...


I am a big fan of this, break up California into 6 states, since it gives an even number. And do it, according to how they vote, just slice it and dice it baby!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CTD has a right to be stupid. I also have a right not to send a dime with them no madder the deal. I will not sell out of a discount.


----------



## MoonFox (Jun 25, 2018)

As a first responder trained tech; it’s not a bad little kit to have in your rucksack. I would recommend this


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> They don't ship to God's own country either.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah but you're wrong. They even have a store in Texas. Or they used to anyhow. I think their crap with the first gun ban helped the FW store to go out of business.

Since they showed their true strips the first time, I haven't even bothered to look at their website.


----------

